# Pag may problema ka, wag kang magpapakamatay



## DreamSeeker

Hello, I saw the following on an online posting, but I cannot understand it - can someone help me out?

I've attached the picture seen as well. 


I believe it is a humorous line - but don't understand it. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## meowchi

Your right this is a Filipino Joke. 

TRANSLATION: 
If you have problem, do not commit suicide! Just think of the expenses!

COFFIN: P20,000
WAKE: P8,500
BURIAL: P15,000 
COFEE & BREAD: P1,500
CHIPS/JUNKFOOD: P3,000
& most of all, you will also disturb those people working.

So if you have problem, just text me..

THE BAR: P75
NESTEA: P10
ICE: P5
BOY BAWANG: P10

That's only for P100! You got it for a very cheap price, and you've got a friend to share it with.
------------------
The message of the joke is -- think of the expenses before killing yourself, if you have problems just call a friend , drink & get drunk!

Some clarifications:
_"At higit sa lahat, yung mga taong may trabaho, naiistorbo mo pa" _(the translation is a bit confusing & i think the phrase is trying to say is that every person is busy enough dealing with their own lives & if you die you'll disrupt their routine because they'll have to visit your wake & burial.)
_"THE BAR: P75" _(that's a brand of Vodka) 
_"BOY BAWANG: P10" _(Junkfood made from fried corn kernels in garlic flavor)

Hope this helps. If you have questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Hanna145

That's what I like about the Filipino people, they always knew how to deal with their problems. I have so many Filipino friends and I admire their ability to laugh their troubles off.


----------

